# Woher bekommt man noch Windows 2000 Professional Datenträger



## HannesMC (4. Februar 2018)

*Woher bekommt man noch Windows 2000 Professional Datenträger*

Hi Leute,

weiß jemand wo man noch ein Win2k Professional Medium bekommt?
Ich möchte mir einen Retro PC mit meiner Voodoo 5 5500 bauen bzw. steht die Hardware schon. 
Nun wollte ich eine geschmeidige Win2k Professional Installation machen. Nur leider ist mein Medium hinüber.
Habe hier noch ein anderes Medium rumliegen das sich lesen lässt, nur ist das nicht bootfähig. *grrr*
Es gab früher mal bei anderen O/S von Microsoft die Möglichkeit seinen Original Key auf einer MS Seite einzugeben und dann konnte
man eine ISO downloaden. Zum legendären und m.M. nach mit am besten O/S zählenden Win2K Prof gibt es so etwas leider nicht . 

Jemand eine Idee???


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Woher bekommt man noch Windows 2000 Professional Medium*

Tja MS hat ja bei vielem den Support eingestellt und damit auch die Quellen versiegen lassen. So aus dem Stand bliebe nur Ebay oder der Marktplatz in diversen Foren oder man findet jemanden im Dunstkreis der einem so eine Scheibe röstet


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Woher bekommt man noch Windows 2000 Professional Medium*

Im Gebrauchtwarenhandel gibt es das:
Windows 2000 | eBay.


----------



## HannesMC (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Woher bekommt man noch Windows 2000 Professional Medium*

*würg* -  ich werde wohl nicht an ebay und co herum kommen. Dachte es gibt noch etwas von Microsoft was mir nicht bekannt ist. Naja, falls jemand noch so ne Scheibe @home rumliegen hat -> pls PN 

thx


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Woher bekommt man noch Windows 2000 Professional Medium*



HannesMC schrieb:


> weiß jemand wo man noch ein Win2k Professional Medium bekommt?


Geh zu Deinem nächsten Abfallbeseitigungsladen und schau regelmäßig in die Elektroschrottkiste. Da findest Du genug alte WIN 2000 Rechner mit Lizenzaufkleber und liest dort einfach die ISO aus.

Vielleicht hilft Dir eine dieser Seiten:
Windows 2000 ISO Free Download - Offline Softwares
WinWorld: Windows 2000 Final


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Woher bekommt man noch Windows 2000 Professional Medium*

Er sucht eine Pro Version die ist etwas schwieriger zu bekommen wie die normale 2K Variante

Schon mal versucht die komische Variante Bootfähig zu bekommen?


----------



## HannesMC (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Woher bekommt man noch Windows 2000 Professional Medium*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Er sucht eine Pro Version die ist etwas schwieriger zu bekommen wie die normale 2K Variante
> 
> Schon mal versucht die komische Variante Bootfähig zu bekommen?



jup - dafür benötige ich einen extract des bootsektors eines originalen mediums. das was ich hier habe klappt leider nicht.


----------



## fotoman (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Woher bekommt man noch Windows 2000 Professional Medium*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Er sucht eine Pro Version die ist etwas schwieriger zu bekommen wie die normale 2K Variante


Sind nicht nur meine Erinnerung, sondern auch
Microsoft Windows 2000 – Wikipedia
falsch? Danach gab es keine "normale" Version, sondern nur eine Professional, Server, Advanced Server und Datacenter Server vn Windwos 2000.

Nicht nur deshalb heisst auch die unter obigem Link zu findende Version
Windows_2000_SP4_PRO.zip
Ob sie das wirklich ist und ob sie auch noch virenfrei ist, bleibt natürlich zu testen.

Nun gut, w2k pro ohne SP ist das nicht, aber stört das für den Anwendungsfall?


----------



## INU.ID (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Woher bekommt man noch Windows 2000 Professional Datenträger*

Einfach mal bei ein paar PC-Läden in der Nähe vorbeifahren/anrufen, und lieb nachfragen. Die haben solche Images in der Regel noch, oder auch originale Datenträger die sie dir brennen könnten (sofern nicht schon restlos alle im Müll gelandet sind).


----------



## mickythebeagle (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Woher bekommt man noch Windows 2000 Professional Datenträger*

1. es gab nur eine Pro als W2K und 
2. ist es immer Legal gewesen bei OEM rechnern und allen anderen die einen Aufkleber haben sich eine iso zu besorgen um sich daraus ein Rettungs  Medium zu erstellen.
Was MS damals in den Eulas stehen hatte war eh nie Rechts Konform.
Ich hab noch ne Orginale OEM CD hier liegen die genutzt werfden darf wenn auf einem Rechner W2K lief und der einen Key "hat" !
Daraus habe ich mir schon oft genug Isos gemacht um die Orginale nie nutzen zu müssen.


----------



## xNeo92x (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Woher bekommt man noch Windows 2000 Professional Datenträger*

Ich glaube Archive.org dürfe ziemlich vertrauenswürdig sein.
Windows 2000 (Service Pack 4) : Microsoft : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Woher bekommt man noch Windows 2000 Professional Datenträger*



> 1. es gab nur eine Pro als W2K und


Ok, dann Asche auf mein Haupt da hat mir die verblassende Erinnerung einen Streich gespielt.  Ich habe ihm auch schon eine Sicherungskopie angeboten


----------



## HannesMC (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Woher bekommt man noch Windows 2000 Professional Datenträger*

Hallo an alle. 

Ich konnte zwischenzeitlich mein Problem lösen. Danke Euch! 
Jetzt kann ich meine Voooodooooooooooo Kiste weiter bauen  

Grüße


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Woher bekommt man noch Windows 2000 Professional Datenträger*

Dann lass es knacken


----------



## mickythebeagle (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Woher bekommt man noch Windows 2000 Professional Datenträger*

Dann habe Spaß damit. 
Sonst hätteste von mir eine Iso haben können.


----------

